# Caramel Rip



## JenniferCameron (Jan 19, 2009)

A little while ago I got a new bunny Caramel, she was very sick when I got her and unfortunately despite treatment she died earlier today. I'm not really in the mood to write a lot but I wanted to make a post for her here so she could be remembered. I hope that she's healthy and happy now, doing what she loves, eating and escaping (she was a little escape artist).


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about that. I'm sure she's having lots of fun now, don't worry  Binky free, Caramel!


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Caramel. I bet she enjoyed the life she had with you. 

I bet she will enjoy her time at the bridge. 

ink iris:RIP Caramel.ink iris:



Karlee


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Caramel. You did the best you could have for her. You were a great bunny mom.
Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Caramel.

Binky PainFree at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet Caramel.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. At least in the short time she was with you she knew what it is like to be loved.

Binky free, Caramel. :rainbow:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 22, 2009)

ii have a rabbit calledcramel. i know my bun will be happy when this happens to her.

an ur bun is happy. u done your best.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your bunny.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I was very upset when it happened but at least everyone else is ok. Ok for the story... I think I've mentioned that one of my friends mothers has a rabbit that she keeps outdoors with almost no bedding and absolutely nothing to do. Well she got another rabbit, her son liked Winston so picked out a black netherland dwarf (flattering for Winston I know). A few months later they decided to go on vacation and my friend asked if I could watch their rabbits, I said yes thinking that at least I could spoil them while they were here. A few days in and I go to clean the cage and what do I find 4 baby bunnies, one dead (still warm) and 3 alive. I was against moving them so they have stayed with me even after the family had returned. 

Well I don't know much about bunny genetics but one of them ended up a beautiful solid brown, I believe it was a little girl. When she, Caramel was about 4 weeks old she got very sick and had a blockage in her intestines, luckily it was easily fixed by the vet and she returned to normal. Then a few weeks later she suddently became very weak very quickly, almost limp and wouldn't eat, I syringe fed her a little water and then made a mixture or a little bit of pellets and water (she was already eating pellets for a while at this point) after about 3 hours of doing this every once in a while she started eating on her own, so i gave her some alfalfa and hay mix and stayed up with her a bit more and made sure she was eating. The next day she was fine and full of energy and kisses, so I thought she would be fine. Then on the day she died I had them all out playing in the house while I cleaned their room (I have to clean it a lot lol with all the babies) she seemed happy just as the rest of them, jumpin around and giving kisses, but about two hours later when I went to fill up their hay and change their water she was dead. I cried and my boyfriend cried and we held her for while and gave her goodbye kisses. 

It really upset me, not only because she died but because she died so young, it's just not fair she was just under 8 weeks and only starting her life.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss. It never comes easy, whether they are young or you've had them for a number of years. We lost Cmdr Bun-Bun in June, Mr B passed to the bridge in November and our sweet Lilly passed on January 5th--still haven't written here for her--still too hard. She was very close to 10--like I said, it's never easy. :apollo:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 11, 2009)

RIP. Im very sorry.
binky free lill baby.

x


----------

